# Big droop on the breast



## trevstand24 (10 mo ago)

Recently as one of our chickens been walking, it uses its legs to lift up a big droop along her breast. She does it with every step. We also tried to get her down out of the coop as we haven’t seen her out for a couple days, as we did she seemed to be throwing up. She tries not to walk walk, even when we get close to her as she would normally try to evade us. As she stands she uses one of her legs to lift up the droop. What could the droop be?


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

That looks like her crop is swollen and distended. What does it feel like? Does it go down overnight, or does it remain enlarged like that? If the crop is not empty first thing in the morning before she's eaten or drank anything, it may be an issue such as crop impaction, sour crop, or pendulous crop. 

Here is an article on impacted crop and sour crop, as well as an article on pendulous crop. I like this particular author because she provides photographs and diagrams in her explanations, as well as additional sources and further reading.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks like a pendalous crop. Here's where you can buy a crop bra:





Birdy Bra crop suppoter crop bra and chest protector


Birdy Bra crop bra and chest protector for birds



www.hensaver.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm glad you two jumped on this. I've never seen one this bad.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

A hen I was caring for had this happen to her. Wish I knew what it was earlier . She scratched her crop with her toenail and ended up passing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why we bug people about getting pics. Without them it can be tough figuring out what is going on.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

never seen this before, I pray the hen gets well soon.


----------

